# Segítsetek



## norbulus (2009 Február 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit az oldalon! Engem Illés Norbertnek hívnak és Budapesten élek.
Szeretnék segítséget kérni mindenkitől, mert egy olyan gondom van hogy nagyon szeretnék megtalálni egy személyt kanadában. A férfi neve Soan Griffin 45-50 év körüli, és főszakács. Tíz évvel ezelött voltam kint kanadában és dolgoztam fél évig egy Sparrow Lake Sport Lodge nevü golfpályán Orilliában. Ő volt a konyhafőnök 1999 nyarán. Ennyit tudok róla, de nagyon szeretném megtalálni, legalább az e-mailcímét megszerezni. Kérlek szépen titeket hogy segítsetek nekem! Én 27 éves főszakács vagyok és tíz évvel ezelött beleszerettem kanadába. Még egy olyan gyönyörű ország nincs a világon, ahol olyan nyugodt, boldog, és jó szivü emberek élnek. Párommal aki szintén szakács, minden vágyunk hogy kitelepülhessünk kanadába. Ez az ember, akit keresek lehet tudna nekem segíteni. Kérlek segítsetek megtalálni!
Minden segítséget előre is nagyon szépen köszönök! Szép napot!


----------



## facsiga13 (2009 Szeptember 17)

Egy rendkivul rosszindulatu operator tamadasanak vagyok kiteve.Ma delutan Mira-nak kuldott szamomra fontos uzenetet nem tovabbitotta.Sztrajkot jelentek es nem szolok addig senkihez amig ezt az uzenetet Mira meg nem kapta,es nem kozlik velem annak az operator nevet aki ma delutan szolgalatos volt UDV ARPI


----------



## Marcsi0221 (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok. Egy kis bajban vagyok. Ma kuldtek egy levelet ami a 4 honappal ezelott beadott latogatoi vizum meghosszabitasarol szol. A valasz nem! Elkellene hagynom az orszagot, de nagyon nem szeretnem... Hallottam hogy ujra belehet adni es megint idot huzni vele... de meddig lehet ezt sinalni... mi jon azutan... Ha van otletetek amilyen gyorsan csak lehet kerlek valaki adjon tanacsot ... nincs semmi idom mar... Nagyon magam alatt vagyok nem akarok hazamenni! Kerlek... Az edesapam itt el 10 eve vele szeretnek lenni o meghazasodott de meg csak nem is landed emigrant. csak a felesege miatt van statusza. most kb mindent megtennenk egy pozitiv valaszert. nagyon megkoszonnem.


----------



## Marcsi0221 (2010 December 17)

Szia en Barrieben vagyok eppen. Orillia nem messze van innen. Ha jarok arra kerdezoskodok neked...


----------

